# Unicorns?



## Scott Bushey (Feb 12, 2006)

Psa 29:6 He maketh them also to skip like a calf; Lebanon and Sirion like a young unicorn.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Psa 29:6 He maketh them also to skip like a calf; Lebanon and Sirion like a young unicorn.



7214 ~aer> re'em {reh-ame'} or ~yaer> re'eym {reh-ame'} or ~yre reym {rame} or ~re rem {rame} 
Meaning: 1) probably the great aurochs or wild bulls which are now extinct. The exact meaning is not known. 
Origin: from 07213; TWOT - 2096a; n m


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 12, 2006)

Cryptozoology on the Puritanboard!

I wonder if you can find any sasquatch verses in the Old Testament! 

And what of that mysterious Leviathan I hear so much about, "Can you draw out Leviathan with a hook?" Job 41:1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

I saw a documentary once (no kidding) on National Geographic. There is an island in the south pacific that have small pony like horses with hair horns - they look like unicorns right out of the fantasy books, just small.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I saw a documentary once (no kidding) on National Geographic. There is an island in the south pacific that have small pony like horses with hair horns - they look like unicorns right out of the fantasy books, just small.



Wow! That sounds really neat and interesting. Do you remember what these little unicorns are actually called? Or do you remember the name of the island(s)? I would like to learn more about these fascinating little varmints.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 12, 2006)

For me, I don't have a reductionistic, rationalistic worldview dominated by naturalism. I open the door to the possibility of unicorns, giants, dragons et al. Cool thread!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> ...



It was too long ago to remember (15 years or so?). I can tell you I was surprised and that is why it stuck in my mind so blatantly. Maybe do a search on thier site to see if they come up with anything.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> For me, I don't have a reductionistic, rationalistic worldview dominated by naturalism. I open the door to the possibility of unicorns, giants, dragons et al. Cool thread!



Yeah, that--- and hobbits, elves and trolls.

Quit watching Lord of the Rings Jacob!


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 12, 2006)

Ah, another thing found wrong with the KJV.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> Ah, another thing found wrong with the KJV.



Disclaimer: I am not a KJV man

I assume you are denying the existence of unicorns? How do you _know_ they don't exist?

(Btw, this is not an argument ad ignorantum fallacy; I am asking an epistemological question)


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 12, 2006)

Jacob, do you know that unicorns do exist?


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Romans922_
> ...



No I don't believe in unicorns. (I won't discount them all together, but at the current time I don't. I have not seen evidence to persuade me otherwise). The burden of proof is on you. Can you show any evidence that would say otherwise?

[Edited on 2-13-2006 by Romans922]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 12, 2006)

Andrew, are you a phenomenological evidentialist?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 12, 2006)

I do not know that there are unicorns, experientially, analogically, and evidentially. However, a unicorn might exist or might have existed, at some time, but that knowledge - ontologically speaking - has not been made known to me in any sense. Otherwise, I would suppose along with an ontological belief in unicorns' existence, the existence of leprechauns, based simply on the fact that people speak of them, portray them, or acknowledge their existence in reality in some way. 

I do, however, believe that dragons did/do exist, but that is based on special revelation (Scripture), not ontological knowledge or experience (thankfully on the latter).


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Psa 29:6 He maketh them also to skip like a calf; Lebanon and Sirion like a young unicorn


Well, I can make a stronger case for multi-headed sea dragons than I can for unicorns, although if you read Augustine's City of God he discusses a whole bunch of enchanted varmints that we don't think exist. 

I was challenging your epistemological method: You said that you haven't observed any unicorns, but that's irrelevant. To make such a statement you have to experience all of creation simultaneously to know that no unicorns exist. You also haven't experienced any laws of logic or morality, but we still hold to them.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Romans922_
> ...



No, I haven't observed any, but that isn't what I said. I actually said, I have not seen evidence to persuade me otherwise. Meaning, there has been no archeological findings or any such evidence that would convince me otherwise. I am perfectly fine with there having been unicorns. There simply seems to be no evidence of this. If you want to call me an evidentialist, so be it. I like evidence. 

I would agree with what Gabe said here:


> I do not know that there are unicorns, experientially, analogically, and evidentially. However, a unicorn might exist or might have existed, at some time, but that knowledge - ontologically speaking - has not been made known to me in any sense.



So I don't think it is irrelevant to say that I don't believe in unicorns at this time because there is no evidence supporting such a claim as to believe in them. I don't think the KJV really stands as evidence.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Jacob, do you know that unicorns do exist?



Not definitively, but i have no evidence to the contrary and am unimpressed with many of the reasons against the existence of what I would call the enchanted. Furhter, and my earlier post stated:



> For me, I don't have a reductionistic, rationalistic worldview dominated by naturalism. I open the door to the possibility of unicorns, giants, dragons et al.



I open the door to unicorns et al. That's all. However, I would refer people to GK Chesterton's "Ethics of Elfland" in _Orthodoxy_


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 13, 2006)

Of course, if it's in the Authorized Version, then unicorns must exist.


----------



## larryjf (Feb 13, 2006)

The Hebrew "Re-em" means Ox not unicorn, right?
Wouldn't it be "Had-Keren" for unicorn?
Doesn't the KJV get its translation from the Vulgate (unicornis), or from the Septuagint (monoceros)?

Isn't Dan 8:5 the only place where a "real" unicorn is mentioned in the Bible?...

_As I was considering, behold, a male goat came from the west across the face of the whole earth, without touching the ground. And the goat had a conspicuous horn between his eyes. _ (Dan 8:5)


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by larryjf_
> The Hebrew "Re-em" means Ox not unicorn, right?
> Wouldn't it be "Had-Keren" for unicorn?
> Doesn't the KJV get its translation from the Vulgate (unicornis), or from the Septuagint (monoceros)?
> ...



Many translations do have ox. The Daniel one is cool, though.


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 13, 2006)

Of course unicorns exist...the question is, _What is it?_ 

Is a unicorn a figment of your imagination, a mythological creature, or something else?


----------



## Peters (Mar 7, 2006)

> ...do you know that unicorns do exist?



I _think_ they do, so they do


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 7, 2006)

Do Replicants dream of electronic unicorns?


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 7, 2006)

Come on you disbelievers, of course unicorns exist:

http://www.northrup.org/photos/goat/markhor-goat-with-one-horn.htm

I had a unicorn heifer when I was a kid. We would dehorn the calves, but apparently we missed half of one.

Vic


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 7, 2006)

Seeing is believing.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 7, 2006)

Awwwww!!!


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, now we have empirical evidence that unicorns exist. Where are those who would gainsay this proof?


----------

